# Welche Blacklisten nutzt Ihr?



## stefanw (23. Nov. 2010)

Wir nutzen 

sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org
ix.dnsbl.manitu.net

und noch was eigenartiges. E-Mails die von 1&1 kommen und an uns geschickt werden, werden abgelehnt:

 Client host [212.227.17.9] blocked using dnsbl.sorbs.net; Currently Sending Spam See: http://www.sorbs.net/lookup.shtml?212.227.17.9

Ich seh nur nirgends wo sorbs.net definiert ist, zumindest nicht in der main.cf des Postfix.

SW


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2010)

Wenn nichts zu sorbs in der main.cf steht, dann benutzt Du vielleicht irgendeinen greylisting daemoin oder so, der nochmal die blacklists abfragt?


----------



## stefanw (23. Nov. 2010)

Ausser der Standard ISPConfig Installation ist da nichts drauf, ich hab auch schon mal bei Spamassasin gesucht, aber auch das war nicht mit Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2010)

Meldungen wie "Client host [212.227.17.9] blocked" können meines Wissens nach nur vom postfix selbst kommen, also nicht amavisd oder spamassassin.


----------



## stefanw (24. Nov. 2010)

Das sehe ich auch so, aber in meiner main.cf steht nichts von sorbs. Ärgerlich ist halt die Sache weil der Mailserver, der da geblockt wird ein 1&1 Server ist und da ist es schwer manchem Glauben zu machen das auch die mal Fehler machen können.


----------

